# NY Uber driver, no tip for me.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Did a long trip for a NY Uber driver after a few drives cancelled on him. Pretty sure he was not BS'ing me about being a driver as we discussed some Uber details that most likely only drivers would know. Any way trip paid well even without a tip. I guess I was just surprised that another driver would not lay out some kind of tip be it cash or in app. Should have gave him 1* -o:


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Uber drivers complain about not getting tips but most of them dont tip themselves. I cant tell you how many drivers or so called drivers ive given rides to that dont end up tipping you. Its like giving a ride to a bartender or waitress and they dont kick you down. Pathetic.

I make sure to give all my drivers a $5 bill. I take care of my own.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I always tip $3 to $5, depending on how far we are driving....and the last guy still down rated me.

Uber Drivers are a dumb animal.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Merc7186 said:


> I always tip $3 to $5, depending on how far we are driving....and the last guy still down rated me.
> 
> Uber Drivers are a dumb animal.


Hey...

careful how you talk about dumb animals...

Rakos


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I always tip as a rider, depending on the driver and the ride, $2 to $5. Even tipped a couple of Jack Asses that didn't deserve one.

Since I use Uber as a rider when I travel on business I've taken lots of rides. Most drivers are good to moderate. The few bad experiences:

Jerk shuffled me right in front of Madison Square Garden in Manhattan. I realized what he was doing and even sent him a text warning him if he shuffled me I was reporting him. Took a screenshot of his profile. At the 5 minute mark he canceled. Sent his profile info and made sure I got the cancelation fee credited.
Guy in Detroit tried long hauling me. I told him I knew what he was doing and he got nervous and started apologizing. Too bad for him I lived in Michigan for 2 years outside of Detroit. Refused to pay above the estimated fare and sent his screenshot profile to get my credit.
3). Lady in San Francisco spoke virtually no English, her screen appeared to be in Korean. I couldn't care about the language problem but she also couldn't follow the navigation. Drove in circles for 15 minutes and finally I canceled the ride and made her pull over to the curb. Got my ride credited.

I can hear the babies now crying that I shouldn't report a fellow driver. TOO BAD! I'm not paying my hard earned money for someones BS.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I was the NY driver. I didn't tip because I thought you'd appreciate a UP.net badge even more. So here it is:


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Was he an Anthole? LOL


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I tipped a lady who took me to the airport once, and then I proceeded to give her two rides later on in subsequent months. Each time she promised me a tip, neither time I actually got one.

This is the same lady who told me she will start rides with people who don't answer their phone before thew 5 minute window is up and drive the route without the passenger in her car. WTF.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> I tipped a lady who took me to the airport once, and then I proceeded to give her two rides later on in subsequent months. Each time she promised me a tip, neither time I actually got one.
> 
> This is the same lady who told me she will start rides with people who don't answer their phone before thew 5 minute window is up and drive the route without the passenger in her car. WTF.


I don't understand how people can get away with that. Pax can't order another trip while on fake trip. Don't Pax look at their bills?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I don't understand how people can get away with that. Pax can't order another trip while on fake trip. Don't Pax look at their bills?


You and me both, but she said that she thought people were too drunk to remember or to look at their phones and wouldn't notice. I was flabbergasted that someone would do it and admit to doing it to a perfect stranger, at that.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Hey...
> 
> careful how you talk about dumb animals...
> 
> ...


...but youre not from NY.

Also, gather around kids, heres a geography lesson.

There are 2 New Yorks...one is a state where good people live....and the other is our basement where we flush all of our crap down to. I am going to assume that @FLKeys was from the latter.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> ...but youre not from NY.
> 
> Also, gather around kids, heres a geography lesson.
> 
> There are 2 New Yorks...one is a state where good people live....and the other is our basement where we flush all of our crap down to. I am going to assume that @FLKeys was from the latter.


I presume you meant to say that the driver @FLKeys gave a ride to, not FLKeys himself.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> ...but youre not from NY.
> 
> Also, gather around kids, heres a geography lesson.
> 
> There are 2 New Yorks...one is a state where good people live....and the other is our basement where we flush all of our crap down to. I am going to assume that @FLKeys was from the latter.


I think you kept some crap up there:

Buffalo Bills 2000-2016 17 consecutive seasons no playoff appearances. The streak was broken by a 1 and done.

Buffalo Sabres last playoff appearance 2011. In Hockey, a sport where almost the entire league makes the playoffs.

LOL


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Merc7186 said:


> ...but youre not from NY.
> 
> Also, gather around kids, heres a geography lesson.
> 
> There are 2 New Yorks...one is a state where good people live....and the other is our basement where we flush all of our crap down to. I am going to assume that @FLKeys was from the latter.


For Gods sake....

Will you please take...

Some of your trash back....8>O

The trashcan is overflowing now....8>)

https://www.miamiluxuryhomes.com/ev...sus-shows-900-people-move-to-florida-per-day/
And this was last year....8>O

Rakos


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rakos said:


> For Gods sake....
> 
> Will you please take...
> 
> ...


But Govenor Coumo says its only because of the weather!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I actually like NYers....

They raise them well up there...8>)

You do realize that NYers winter here...

Kinda like them funny birds...

That fly down here every year...8>)

Wait...were we talking about people...???

Rakos


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I live in NY (state not city). Funnily enough, one of the few confirmed drivers I've picked up was from Florida (Miami IIRC), and he tipped me in the app before leaving the car. The dude barely spoke any English (and I barely know any Spanish), but we somehow managed to pull off a nice conversation about Uber driving and soccer.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> I presume you meant to say that the driver @FLKeys gave a ride to, not FLKeys himself.


At what point does it make sense that a guy whose name is Florida Keys would be from New York?


Seamus said:


> I think you kept some crap up there:
> 
> Buffalo Bills 2000-2016 17 consecutive seasons no playoff appearances. The streak was broken by a 1 and done.
> 
> ...


Not a Buffalo Bills fan, so that does zero for me. As far as the Sabres go, and actually really numb on them right now. I was a beer vendor for the Buffalo Sabres for 23 seasons until I retired 2 years ago because sales were so bad that we were making less than minimum wage after tips.


----------



## fumbl3 (May 11, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> I always tip $3 to $5, depending on how far we are driving....and the last guy still down rated me.
> 
> Uber Drivers are a dumb animal.


I wouldn't say I had a dumb driver, actually I don't know, lol. I feel 5 is a good amount as well, sometimes even though I think they did an inadequate job, like today heh.

I just had a ride today to get my car serviced, wasn't that far but it was super cold and slippery out, didn't feel like walking 4 miles or so back home. He took a bit to get to me, but not bad and as soon as I got in I was quiet, respectful and off we went, a weird backass sideroad zig-zag way, but hey I know how it is sometimes and he missed a gps turn but it rerouted. Just about a minute or two to the end I say, "Hey I know this is a short ride but here..." - and gave him a fiver, and tried to asked him how he did in the snow with his vehicle during the storm.

Never found out because he spoke hardly any functional English, kept saying the name of the next town then smiling and nodding. I can only imagine if anything remotely complicated needed to be communicated. I smiled and nodded and told him where to stop, instead he stopped immediately..I repeated myself but wasn't happening, just more smiling and nodding. So I just got out and walked the 300 yards or so, lol. I'm not down on people from different places, hell I am one of those people. But damn, I think basic local language is something to prioritize in this line of work.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> I tipped a lady who took me to the airport once, and then I proceeded to give her two rides later on in subsequent months. Each time she promised me a tip, neither time I actually got one.
> 
> This is the same lady who told me she will start rides with people who don't answer their phone before thew 5 minute window is up and drive the route without the passenger in her car. WTF.


That's brutal. I would definitely tip you if we've met before. I would have 1*'d her the 2nd time unless I gave her a crappy ride, or something.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I’m a Bills fan, long long drought, Sabres just plain suck, suck like the Oilers, draft good players but can’t do a damn thing with them


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I always tip $3-5 if the driver is a decent dude. I never let them know I drive Uber if I plan on giving them 1 star if their car is literally a pigpen though. That's the only turnoff, a dirty vehicle inside, bad weather excepted of course.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I honestly don't expect a tip for most rides. However, if you mutter the phrase "I'll tip you in the app", it better happen, or it's a one-star for you baby.


----------

